# World Record Smallmouth



## SMBHooker (Jan 3, 2008)

Really neat vid with some good info I'd not heard before. Amazing the size of it.


----------



## afishinfool (Feb 1, 2014)

There is a replica of it hanging in Sunset Marina on Dale Hollow..thing is huge.


----------



## BuzzBait Brad (Oct 17, 2014)

Man, I really love that lake. It's something special.


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

SMBHooker said:


> Really neat vid with some good info I'd not heard before. Amazing the size of it.


There was a old story about lead weights in that fishes belly......


----------



## SMBHooker (Jan 3, 2008)

Saugeye Tom said:


> There was a old story about lead weights in that fishes belly......



It was 27 inches long...27!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

Thats a nice tribute to mr hayes


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

SMBHooker said:


> It was 27 inches long...27!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Only in dreams....I think Erie or st clair may have a couple swimming the waters. 27 is most likly un beatable


----------



## Tom 513 (Nov 26, 2012)

I thought I read it was caught on a popular Ky lure called a Silver buddy, just think that fish was estimated as being 12 years old, but with todays boat electronics I doubt there will ever be another even close to that size caught. Hate to say it on a Ohio forum but I love fishing Ky


----------



## Popspastime (Apr 1, 2014)

The World Record Swims in Lake Erie, it just hasn't been caught yet.


----------



## redhawk fisherman (Apr 13, 2004)

I launch at Dale Hollow State park all the time. We use the ramp named after him there occasionally. He withstood idiots at Cedar Hill that tried to take the record away from him(and were successful for a while) with the old motor parts stuffed inside.


----------



## SMBHooker (Jan 3, 2008)

redhawk fisherman said:


> I launch at Dale Hollow State park all the time. We use the ramp named after him there occasionally. He withstood idiots at Cedar Hill that tried to take the record away from him(and were successful for a while) with the old motor parts stuffed inside.


I'm not following...What's the story here about old motor parts?


----------



## SConner (Mar 3, 2007)

SMBHooker said:


> I'm not following...What's the story here about old motor parts?


I think he may be saying another party claimed to have the record with a fish full of metal parts.


----------



## Tom 513 (Nov 26, 2012)

montagc said:


> I thought he was trolling a bomber?


Well we fished Laurel lake last Fall and I read and searched for info on the lake, I had thought I read the Silver buddy became famous because of this fish and is still popular in that area for Smallies in both Dale hollow and Laurel, for what its worth I didn't catch any on them but did on plastic craws. A friend of mine texted me a pic 2 weeks ago of a 5+# Lmb he caught at East Fork on a Silver buddy and I here they are good for many species. Also had someone tell me there was a larger smallie caught but had been foul hooked, who knows?


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

SMBHooker said:


> I'm not following...What's the story here about old motor parts?


the same story as the fishing sinkers


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

Tom 513 said:


> I thought I read it was caught on a popular Ky lure called a Silver buddy, just think that fish was estimated as being 12 years old, but with todays boat electronics I doubt there will ever be another even close to that size caught. Hate to say it on a Ohio forum but I love fishing Ky


 I would say that 12 years is nowhere near an accurate estimation ...heck it takes almost that long just to grow an 18 inch smallmouth... a 27 inch smallmouth would be more like 20+ years...even in the lake as big as Dalehollow


----------



## Tom 513 (Nov 26, 2012)

Well they did say the first 4 or 5 yrs after a lake is built, there are plenty of nutrients for ideal fish conditions, but yes I would agree normally the fish would be older


----------



## redhawk fisherman (Apr 13, 2004)

Here is an article from 2015. It was a repost of a 2007 article.

60 years ago today: World-record smallmouth caught | Bassmaster


----------



## odell daniel (Nov 5, 2015)

I could see another monster coming out of Dale Hollow, its real deep and in the warmer months the big schools stay deep, best fishing there is at night, with the new electronics its probably easier now though. I like to think the next world record will come from Erie, I have had 2 smallies over 7 lbs in the boat and both were released and that was 10 yrs ago, I would love to see those fish now. Both were caught out of Huron oh.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Nice clip!
12lbs 27" is a lot of fish. I also believe there may be a record swimming around Erie. But not many. Erie has the footage and the size. But does not have the longer growing season as the southern lakes....


----------

